# "Canvassing will disqualify your application"



## Mation (Jun 14, 2011)

Saw that in the bumf for a job I applied for last week. What does it mean?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't ring them up and hassle them?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Don't ring them up and hassle them?


 
Hassle / influence / etc


----------



## Mation (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmm. In my email cover letter I asked them to let me know, if possible, when interviews were likely to be, but I haven't heard back about that. I was wondering whether to ask again by email in a day or two, but perhaps I should leave it...


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 14, 2011)

yes.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Mation said:


> Hmm. In my email cover letter I asked them to let me know, if possible, when interviews were likely to be, but I haven't heard back about that. I was wondering whether to ask again by email in a day or two, but perhaps I should leave it...


 
Canvassing is more about trying to influence their decision. 
Like finding people via LinkedIn and trying to raise your profile.


----------



## Mation (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah, good. Ta


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Canvassing is more about trying to influence their decision.
> Like finding people via LinkedIn and trying to raise your profile.



being old fashioned enough not to have thought about electronic means, I'd agree with the former and hadn't thought about the latter.

the phrase is often used in the public sector - my definition of 'canvassing' in this context would be making contact with either elected members or senior officers and trying to encourage them to 'look favourably' on your application.

As regards when the interviews might be - dunno.  I'd have thought asking if they knew when interviews would be would not count as 'canvassing' especially if you just say "i've applied for the post of X..." and not giving your name

If there's a closing date, then they usually won't even start to shortlist until after that date.  How long this process will take will depend on combination of organisational ability, and whether any of the people involved in the shortlisting process are otherwise occupied / ill / on holiday.  As a rule of thumb, I'd not expect interviews to be much before 2 weeks after the closing date, but it's not a hard and fast rule.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the phrase is often used in the public sector - my definition of 'canvassing' in this context would be making contact with either elected members or senior officers and trying to encourage them to 'look favourably' on your application.
> 
> As regards when the interviews might be - dunno.  I'd have thought asking if they knew when interviews would be would not count as 'canvassing' especially if you just say "i've applied for the post of X..." and not giving your name
> 
> If there's a closing date, then they usually won't even start to shortlist until after that date.  How long this process will take will depend on combination of organisational ability, and whether any of the people involved in the shortlisting process are otherwise occupied / ill / on holiday.  As a rule of thumb, I'd not expect interviews to be much before 2 weeks after the closing date, but it's not a hard and fast rule.


 
This is pretty much right.


----------



## Mation (Jun 14, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> If there's a closing date, then they usually won't even start to shortlist until after that date.  How long this process will take will depend on combination of organisational ability, and whether any of the people involved in the shortlisting process are otherwise occupied / ill / on holiday.  As a rule of thumb, I'd not expect interviews to be much before 2 weeks after the closing date, but it's not a hard and fast rule.


Thanks for the reply. 

I'm away next week and am not sure what internet access will be like, which is why I was hoping to know this week when I should try to make sure I do have access. But I'm back around the two weeks post closing date mark. I'm sure it'll be fine and I may well have reasonable internet access next week anyway.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 22, 2011)

Note that canvassing done on your behalf - with or without your knowledge/consent - can also be used to disqualify your application for a post.

Pity this seems not to apply in some private sectors. I know of more than one case when a vacancy that was advertised, but the post was given to a family member of a senior partner in the company - and that person was no way qualified to do the job!


----------

